# Gilde "purpuratus" mit Spezialprojekt (Die silberne Hand)!



## jaxon (4. April 2008)

_"Ihr seid uns gegrüßt Brüder und Schwestern der Naaru.

Die Legion hat uns in diese Sphären geworfen und uns zu Draenei gemacht. Aber wir haben uns noch nicht aufgegeben. In der Allianz haben wir neue Mitstreiter gefunden, die uns im Kampf gegen die Legion tatkräftig unterstützen. Jedoch haben einige von uns immer noch das Gefühl heimatlos zu sein. Wir möchten Euch ein Platz in unserer Mitte anbieten, einen sicheren Zufluchtort, angesichts der Schrecken des Krieges. Und in der Gemeinschaft der Naaru neue Stärke aufbringen damit der Vormarsch der Legion ein frühes Ende findet.

Wir wünsche Euch viel Glück meine Brüder und Schwestern. Und vielleicht dürfen wir Euch demnächst bei uns Willkommen heißen.

Möge das Licht der Naaru Euch schützen"

gez. Khronos, Mitgründer von "purpuratus"_


Unsere Draenei-Gemeinschaft "purpuratus"  ist im Begriff der Planung eines Karazhan-Projektes, welches sich ausschließlich auf die Klassen der Draenei beschränken soll, was uns an zu überwindenden Grenzen führen wird. Seit ein paar Wochen raiden wir bereits erfolgreich in Karazhan, teilweise mit Randoms und Bekannten. Doch unser Ziel bleibt bestehen große Raids zu veranstalten allein mit den vorhandenen Klassen der Draenei...

Wir suchen daher noch folgende Klassen, um ein derartiges Projekt umsetzen zu können:

*Draenei-PRIESTER: 1-2
Draenei-KRIEGER: 1*

Wir ziehen (laut jetziger Planung) jeden *Freitag* sowie den darauffolgenden *Dienstag* von *20:00 - ca. 24:00 Uhr* nach Karazhan.

Außerdem kann jeder Draenei, egal welcher Klasse, sich gern für unsere Gilde bewerben und ist jederzeit herzlich bei uns willkommen. Wir bieten jedem Draenei Unterschlupf, einen familiären Zusammenhalt und somit ein Teil unseres Vorhabens zu werden.

Um uns ein wenig transparenter zu machen, werd ich vorab einige grundlegende Fragen klären!
Warum Draenei? - ...weil diese Rasse einfach alle nötigen Klassen mit sich bringt, um eine erfolgreiche Gruppe an den Start zu schicken. Zudem werden wir an Grenzen vorstoßen, die wir zu überwältigen versuchen.
und was heißt "purpuratus" ? - ...es bedeutet soviel wie, "die in purpur Gehüllten" ...ihr werdet verstehen, wenn ihr uns seht (;

Falls Ihr also Interesse habt unser Draenei-Gemeinschaft beizuwohnen oder uns in Karazhan zur Seite stehen wollt, schreibt einfach eine Bewerbung auf unseren Brettern... <<< http://purpuratus.faddel.com >>> ...wir *(Chanteal, Mhakiin, Firona, Khronos)* stehen Euch gern Rede und Antwort, falls ihr noch zusätzliche Fragen habt.

Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung und hoffen auf ein erfolgreiches und fröhliches Zusammenspiel.

liebe Grüße

Mhakiin
Mitgründer von "purpuratus"
auf dem Realm "Die silberne Hand"


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (4. April 2008)

meinste nicht das du im Realmforum mehr Chancen hast jem. zu finden?


----------



## waven (4. April 2008)

Falsches Forum ...

Naja, ich spiel auf Senjin, wollt eh nur flamen^^


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

nett geschrieben
aber leider im falschn forum
ich sag mal bescheid, dass es ins gildenforum kommt
hier geht es schneller unter und es kommen zu viele spammer und flamer


----------



## Galadith (4. April 2008)

cooles projet, aber ich glaube ab und zu wird euch der schurke fehlen, vorallem wenn schurken zeug droppt xD


----------



## Baumschmuser (4. April 2008)

Halte ich für Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem Terestian wird ohne Hexer sicher lustig^^


----------



## Redtim (4. April 2008)

Hexenmeister werden euch auch fehlen. 
kein druide, kein Schurke, also wird in einigen inis schwer^^


----------



## Séppel (4. April 2008)

Ich denke das ist auf jeden Fall möglich, da es etwa zu 70% auch auf die Taktik ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Erfolg euch bin leider auch von einem anderen Server


----------



## Yinng (4. April 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> Hexenmeister werden euch auch fehlen.
> kein druide, kein Schurke, also wird in einigen inis schwer^^


 naund sie wollen halt malw a sneues und gewagtes versuchen nur weils bissjen schwerer is ist es nicht unmöglich es gibt ein movie wo es 10 druiden bis Prinz schaffen warum also nicht auch nur drainei fidne sogar haben bessere chancen =)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Gruul und Maggi werdet ihr ohne Hexer schonmal nicht schaffen. Aber dennoch viel Erfolg.


----------

